# Boas > Anacondas >  What books do you have?

## burmman

I got this for xmas and it's a fantastic book about our amazing Anaconda's. 
Do you have any books or recommend one?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------

_GoingPostal_ (12-27-2021)

----------


## GoingPostal

I love The Complete Boa Constrictor by Vin Russo, there's an updated one now too but haven't bought that yet.  Also like A Passionate Journey with Short Tailed Pythons by Rich Crowley

----------


## burmman

Ah nice! I will check them out.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Charles8088

I second the Vin Russo book. Also own it. I'd like to get my hands on the updated version. A little pricey, though.

----------


## Toad37

I've got both of Russo's books and they're both amazing, well worth the money. Can't wait for Nick Mutton to release his new carpet python book so I can read it.

----------

